# LT 145 snapper bucking and coasting.



## ssapp80 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a LT 145 snapper. Recently it started bucking and coasting when on a flat or downhill surface. When I say bucking and coasting I mean drive for 10 feet or so and then coast for a second or two and then drive for another 10 feet or so. On any kind of uphill slope it drives fine. Also the reverse isn't working at all. Both of these problems started at the same time. The engine runs fine during operation.....any ideas?


----------

